# Availability of Nzxt swich 810 Special Edition Cabinets



## gamekraze (Sep 9, 2012)

Guys when do you think NZXT Switch 810 Special Edition Black Matte or Gun Metal will be available in India?


----------



## macho84 (Sep 12, 2012)

Here you go

*www.theitdepot.com/details-Nzxt+Switch+810+Cabinet+%28White%29_C5P14487.html


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 12, 2012)

I know the normal editions are available in India, the one which i asked about are the special editions which come with Black matte or Gun metal in color. Not the glossy white or black.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 12, 2012)

AFAIK, only normal white & black editions are available in India through their distri which happens to be primeabgb.


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 12, 2012)

yeah.. i did email them too.


----------



## gamekraze (Sep 14, 2012)

Confirmed from primeabgb , looks like it will be available only at October end.


----------

